# Just a teaser



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Usually I wait until a project is finished before I make a post but my latest animated creation is going to take some time. Since I have this part of it pretty much completed I thought I'd share it as a little tease about what will be upcoming (eventually ).

The scale is roughly 1:20 and the structure is about 2 3/4" x 3" x 5" tall and most of it is made from basswood.

Stay tuned. :happy:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A 'No Holer' then'?

I love your art, Oliver. Your attention to detail is amazing.
Those calender art pieces must be tiny! (even if they are digital)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I got it it's a outhouse


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> A 'No Holer' then'?
> 
> I love your art, Oliver. Your attention to detail is amazing.
> Those calender art pieces must be tiny! (even if they are digital)


Yeah, Dan, the carpenter said he'd be back to cut the hole but you know how unreliable those guys can be. Yes the calendar art is pretty small. To give you a sense of scale, the toilet paper roll is 1/4" wide.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Sort of makes you ask Why?? . . .


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"To give you a sense of scale, the toilet paper roll is 1/4" wide."
*Bogglement!*
Hope you didn't pay the carpenter up front...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Simply impressive!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, boy! I can only guess what the end result will be! If Oliver is true to form, it'll be entertaining.

The things that come out of this man's mind are amazing. If Oliver were a criminal the cops wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The pictures should be on the back of the door. What a great miniature. This piece needs to be installed in a large size railroad diorama. You certainly have one detail right, the paper is going over the top of the roll! If you can find a cover shot of a Sears catalogue from the era, hang it from a string. That was what those catalogs were for in the old days--early recycling. Beautiful work. Looking forward to seeing the final result.

I've attached an old catalog cover and a miniature of a page of underwear, which were the mens magazine of the outhouse era. We had an outhouse in a desert property when I was a kid. It was on the edge of a military tank training base and someone tore it down to get an Army truck from the sand in the wash.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Betcha Rick makes an offer to buy it!!

HJ


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Usually I wait until a project is finished before I make a post but my latest animated creation is going to take some time. Since I have this part of it pretty much completed I thought I'd share it as a little tease about what will be upcoming (eventually ).
> 
> The scale is roughly 1:20 and the structure is about 2 3/4" x 3" x 5" tall and most of it is made from basswood.
> 
> Stay tuned. :happy:


Oliver you make me feel like a big dummy. You are just so good at woodworking. 

PS- Did you put any lime under the seats? :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *A 'No Holer' then'?*
> 
> I love your art, Oliver. Your attention to detail is amazing.
> Those calender art pieces must be tiny! (even if they are digital)


private business establishment...

Oliver...
you never fail to amaze me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Betcha Rick makes an offer to buy it!!
> 
> HJ


just the posters...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Betcha Rick makes an offer to buy it!!
> 
> HJ


I was checking it out , but concerned as I don't see a hole? :sarcastic:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Doesn't look insulated either :laugh:


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very Commodious.

Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Doesn't look insulated either :laugh:


or heated...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...good one Rog!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sssssteam Heat*



Stick486 said:


> or heated...


In-floor radiant...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> In-floor radiant...


doubt it...
no heat or insulation here either...

.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is extraordinary detail Oliver. Your work continues to amaze me. Now I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great detail, Oliver. No, I'm not an "ACME Man" - I'm an Aqua Velva man.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd like 2 small ones and one full sized. The larger one to put at the end of the path. A small to show my guests what they should be looking for at the end of the path. (The second small one for the meece.)


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Oliver, you are beyond description.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I was checking it out , but concerned as I don't see a hole? :sarcastic:


Rick, forget the bench seat, just get a little "stool".


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Rick, forget the bench seat, just get a little "stool"."
-Thomas

And we have a winner!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

daninvan said:


> "rick, forget the bench seat, just get a little "stool"."
> -thomas
> 
> and we have a winner!


.

.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Real classy, Oliver. My oldest son (country dweller) built just the housing over his well which was right beside the road and in front of his house. Got lots of comments.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see the completed project. You amaze me


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Why thank you , D-i-V.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Shop guy said:


> Oliver, you are beyond description.


I'm going to remember that line, seems like it could be useful in pretty much any situation


----------

